# Torn between 2 [or 3] Oris TT1's



## w2w (Mar 10, 2009)

Firstly let me say hello to everyone on the forum. I have been viewing for a while but registered finally.

I have decided on a 47 or 49mm TT1, But which one?

I can get them all for around the £800-£1100 mark in the UK

Firstly this one









TT1 Diver NEW colourway. Pros 47mm, New Carlos Coste look, Cheapest. Cons No Rubber strap as a extra, No Chrono

Next this one..










Pros 47mm, Chrono. Cons Old colourway, No extra rubber strap, No Date?

Lastly the boxed up one..










Pros..Great looking set, 49mm, Bracelet AND rubber. Cons..Price, Non chrono

Can anyone help me make my mind up?

PS A date on a watch is pretty important to me..Not essential, and I do like a chrono


----------



## Rakurai (Mar 1, 2006)

w2w said:


> Firstly let me say hello to everyone on the forum. I TT1 Diver NEW colourway. Pros 47mm, New Carlos Coste look, Cheapest. Cons No Rubber strap as a extra, No Chrono


I have the blue version of this watch and love it; you have to consider though that it is very heavy (about 230 grammes on bracelet), which seems to be not to everyone's taste.



> (TT1 Chrono 1000m)
> Pros 47mm, Chrono. Cons Old colourway, No extra rubber strap, No Date?


It has a date window (at the 6'o'clock position in the lower dial). This watch is made of titanium, so it will be substantially lighter than the small second. This watch looks far better than the picture suggests by the way; go see it IRL b-).



> Pros..Great looking set, 49mm, Bracelet AND rubber. Cons..Price, Non chrono


Fantastic watch if you have a large enough wrist to pull off the size.


----------



## w2w (Mar 10, 2009)

Rakurai said:


> I have the blue version of this watch and love it; you have to consider though that it is very heavy (about 230 grammes on bracelet), which seems to be not to everyone's taste.
> 
> It has a date window (at the 6'o'clock position in the lower dial). This watch is made of titanium, so it will be substantially lighter than the small second. This watch looks far better than the picture suggests by the way; go see it IRL b-).
> 
> Fantastic watch if you have a large enough wrist to pull off the size.


I tried the first one in an AD today. They had the 49mm in there as well pretty close to it and TBH I didn't notice that it was any bigger than the 47mm one, so that's not a problem. They didn't have the 47mm red and black one.

The weight's not a problem either..In fact I do like a heavy watch. Someone gave me a replica of the Carlos Coste Chrono that was made of SS unlike the genuine one that is Titanium so it was pretty heavy. OK the replica was a piece of junk but it looked near enough identical and it was that watch that gave me the Oris 'bug'

Any idea what the lume is like on the orange ones? and what is the second dial on the 49mm?


----------



## AIKO (Oct 27, 2008)

I really loved it but was a little too big for me. Paid $1100 new from an AD in Australia. The quality was outstanding in all areas. The Oris divers taper from back to front, so they wear about 2mm smaller than what they say.:-!


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

_Another vote for Orange Small Second. I don't care much for Pepsi look and the last one is the __ Regulateur I believe, thus have two separate dials for hour and minute hands, kind of wierd. 
_


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

AIKO said:


> I really loved it but was a little too big for me. Paid $1100 new from an AD in Australia. The quality was outstanding in all areas. The Oris divers taper from back to front, so they wear about 2mm smaller than what they say.:-!


How does the lume work on an Oris like that?
Is it "charged" by light, or is it like a Ball or Luminox?

Scott


----------



## Rakurai (Mar 1, 2006)

w2w said:


> The weight's not a problem either..In fact I do like a heavy watch.


|> I don't mind either, but I've seen quite a few preowned Small Seconds because of it .



> Any idea what the lume is like on the orange ones? and what is the second dial on the 49mm?


I think there are some lume shots here on the board. The Meistertaucher has the minutes on the main dial, hours on the 4'o'clock dial and seconds on the 10'o'clock dial.


----------



## AIKO (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, as mentioned try all of them on. I found them to be heavy. The lume is good, not great. It does need to be charged. Not as good as Seiko, better than Rolex, a little less than Omega. Lume is a nice to have for me, not a need to have.


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Here are few pics including lume.





































and lume with JSAR


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

Very nice, - thanks guys!


----------



## bigmingo (Feb 11, 2009)

the last one looks like the Regulateur "Der Meistertaucher". i like this one the best. What a presentation box!!! the separate centralized minute hand makes it very easy to track time in minutes, which is very important to a diver. I like the idea of a regulator watch, which truly shows the essence of a dive watch. I am currently debating buying this watch or the BC4. Btw, it does not matter which one you pick, they all are beautiful and well made watches&#8230;..good luck


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

...simplier, better, cheaper!
Go for the orange one!
all three of them are fantastic btw...


----------



## w2w (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks people, it's been a big help. It's now just a straight toss up between the first 2 [as I'm not keen on the hand set up on the Der Meistertaucher]

I can get the Small seconds, brand new for just under £800 or I can get the TT1 47mm chrono [old colour] used but 99% with full warranty from the same AD for £900. If I'm honest, I prefer to have a chrono for more or less the same money and after seeing lume shots of the 2 think the lume is far better on the older version. It's just the weight that's holding me back..

I like the heavy S/S combo, but if the Ti is only slightly lighter, then that could sway me. Anyone know where I could find the weights of both?


----------



## Rakurai (Mar 1, 2006)

w2w said:


> I like the heavy S/S combo, but if the Ti is only slightly lighter, then that could sway me. Anyone know where I could find the weights of both?


I don't know the exact weight, but I can imagine that it's close to the Carlos Coste chrono LE which -in my opinion- has just the right weight; substantial, but not overly heavy.


----------



## AIKO (Oct 27, 2008)

w2w said:


> Thanks people, it's been a big help. It's now just a straight toss up between the first 2 [as I'm not keen on the hand set up on the Der Meistertaucher]
> 
> I can get the Small seconds, brand new for just under £800 or I can get the TT1 47mm chrono [old colour] used but 99% with full warranty from the same AD for £900. If I'm honest, I prefer to have a chrono for more or less the same money and after seeing lume shots of the 2 think the lume is far better on the older version. It's just the weight that's holding me back..
> 
> I like the heavy S/S combo, but if the Ti is only slightly lighter, then that could sway me. Anyone know where I could find the weights of both?


The Small Seconds diver on ss is about 235-240g.


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

+1 for SS but the regulator it is incredible:-d


----------



## Blackrover (May 6, 2006)

I were to ad another TT1 to my Collection it would be either the Regulator or the Old Style Titan chrono with the sharks teeth markers. TT1 are a huge deal in the divers world you get A LOT of watch for the money!


----------

